# Kopieren eines Formulars



## perle93 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu einem Formular...mal wieder. Ich habe eines im Internet gefunden und mir kopiert aus dem Quelltext. Kann ich das so nutzen (Änderung der Emailadresse ist klar)


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
</head>

<body>
</form>
              </div></td>
          </tr>
        </table></td>
      <td width=30 valign=top>&nbsp;</td>
<td width=700 valign=top>
          <h1>Online-Offerte Buchhaltung</h1>

        <p>F&uuml;llen Sie unverbindlich das untenstehende Formular aus und Sie erhalten per Email ein individuelles Angebot gem&auml;ss Ihren Angaben. </p>
          <form name="form1" action="offerte_buchhaltung.php?status=1" method="post">

          <table width="810" border="0" cellspacing="10" cellpadding="0" class="formulartabelle">

            <tr>
              <td valign="top" class="mussfeld"> <font color="#990000">*</font> diese
                  Angaben sind erforderlich&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>

              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
            </tr>


            <tr>

              <td width="310" valign="top" ><strong>Rechtsform <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><select name="rechtsform" class="mussfeld" id="rechtsform">
                  <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option>
                  <option value="Einzelfirma">Einzelfirma</option>
                  <option value="GmbH">GmbH</option>
                  <option value="AG">AG</option>
                  <option value="Verein">Verein</option>
                  <option value="STWEG ">STWEG </option>
                </select></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>Anzahl Mitarbeiter <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><input name="anzahl_mitarbeiter" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="anzahl_mitarbeiter" size="5" maxlength="5">
                      inkl. BetriebsinhaberIn </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>Branche <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><input name="branche" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="branche" size="50" maxlength="100"></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>MWST-Pflicht <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><select name="pflicht" class="mussfeld" id="pflicht">
                  <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option>
                  <option value="nicht MWST-pflichtig">nicht MWST-pflichtig</option>
                  <option value="MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinnahmt (nach Zahlungseingang)">MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinnahmt (nach Zahlungseingang)</option>
                  <option value="MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinbart (nach Rechnungsstellung)">MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinbart (nach Rechnungsstellung)</option>
                  <option value="MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinnahmt">MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinnahmt</option>
                  <option value="MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinbart">MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinbart</option>
                </select></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>Beleganlieferung <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><select name="beleganlieferung" class="mussfeld" id="beleganlieferung">
                  <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option>

                  <option value="Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)">Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)</option>

                  <option value="Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren">Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren</option>

                  <option value="Lose Belege unsortiert ">Lose Belege unsortiert </option>

                  <option value="Anderes">Anderes; bitte genauer definieren</option>
                      </select></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
              <td valign="top" >genauere Definition Anlieferung:
                <textarea name="def_anlieferung" cols="60" rows="3" id="def_anlieferung"></textarea></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>Anzahl Belege / Buchungen pro Jahr
<font color="#990000">*</font>                      </strong></td>
              <td valign="top" ><input name="anzahl_belege" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="branche2" size="5" maxlength="5">
                      <br>
(ungef&auml;hre Anzahl Rechnungen an Kunden, Rechnungen von Lieferanten, Quittungen, Kreditkartenbelege etc. pro Jahr)                      <strong></strong>                    </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" ><strong>Was m&ouml;chten Sie durch uns erstellt haben? <font color="#990000">*</font></strong></td>
              <td valign="top" class="mussfeld" >
<p>

                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot1" value="checkbox">
                        F&uuml;hrung der <strong>Finanzbuchhaltung</strong><br>
                  <br>

                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot2" value="checkbox">
                        Erstellung des <strong>Jahresabschluss</strong> mit <strong>Steuererkl&auml;rung</strong> <br>
                  <br>

                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot3" value="checkbox">
                                                Erstellung der MWST-Abrechnungen<br>
                  <br>

                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot4" value="checkbox">
                                                F&uuml;hrung der Lohnbuchhaltung mit Erstellung der <strong><br>
                  &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;                  monatlichen Lohnabrechnungen </strong><br>
                  <br>

                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot5" value="checkbox">
                                                Erstellung der <strong>Sozialversicherungsabrechnungen</strong> mit AHV etc. <br>
                  &nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;                  und <strong>Lohnausweise</strong> Ende Jahr <br>
                  <br>

                  
                  <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot7" value="checkbox">
                  <strong>Anderes</strong>, bitte genauer definieren:<br>

                  <textarea name="def_angebot" cols="60" rows="3" id="def_angebot"></textarea>
                        <br>
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
              <td valign="top" >&nbsp;</td>
            </tr>


            <tr>

              <td colspan="2" ><b>Ihre Angaben</b>:</td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td height="2">Firmen- oder Vereinsname <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td height="2"><input name="firma" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="firma" size="50" maxlength="100"></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>
              <td valign="top">Anrede  <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td>

                  <label>

                <input name="anrede" type="radio" class="mussfeld" value="Frau" >
                   Frau</label>
                  <br>
                  <label>

                <input name="anrede" type="radio" class="mussfeld" value="Herr">
                   Herr</label>
              </td>
            </tr>
            <tr>

              <td>Name <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td><input name="sender_name" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="sender_name" size="50" maxlength="100">  </td>
            </tr>


            <tr>

              <td valign="bottom">Vorname <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td valign="top"><input name="vorname" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="vorname" size="50" maxlength="100">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="bottom">Strasse und
                  Nummer oder Postfach</td>
              <td valign="top"><input name="strasse" type="text" id="strasse" size="50" maxlength="100">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="bottom">Postleitzahl
                   / Ort <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td valign="top"><input name="ort" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="ort" size="50" maxlength="100">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="bottom" height="20">Telefon </td>
              <td valign="top" height="20"><input name="telefon" type="text" id="telefon" size="50" maxlength="100">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td valign="bottom">E-Mail <font color="#990000">*</font></td>
              <td valign="top"><input name="sender_mail" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="sender_mail" size="50" maxlength="100">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td  valign="top" >Bemerkungen</td>
              <td  valign="top" ><textarea name="bemerkungen" cols="60" rows="5" id="bemerkungen"></textarea></td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td height="26"  valign="top" >
<input type="reset" name="reset" value="Zurücksetzen" class="inputbutton"></td>
              <td valign="top" ><input type="submit" name="submit" value="Formular senden" onClick="chkFormular();return document.MM_returnValue;" class="inputbutton">
              </td>
            </tr>

            <tr>

              <td  valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
              <td  valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
            </tr>

          </table>
    </form>

          <p>Ihre Adresse wird streng vertraulich behandelt und unter keinen Umst&auml;nden
            an Dritte weitergereicht!<br>
            <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
var edress = 'jbtreuhand_at_bluewin_dot_ch';
function get_edress(){
var re= /_at_/gi;
edress = edress.replace(re,'@');
var re= /_dot_/gi;
edress = edress.replace(re,'.');
var the_link="mai" + "lto" +":"+edress+"?subject=Kontakt%20von%20JBTreuhand.ch&body=Danke" ;
window.location=the_link;

}

// -->
</script>

          <p>Falls Sie Probleme mit dem Formular haben, rufen Sie uns einfach
            an: <br>
            Telefon-Nummer 043 443 15 77<br>
            Oder senden Sie uns einen Fax an: Telefax-Nummer 043 443 15 78</p>
          <p><br>
          </p>
               </td>
    </tr>
  </table>
</div>



  <script type="text/javascript">
var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www.");
document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
</script>
  <script type="text/javascript">
try {
var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-10634540-1");
pageTracker._trackPageview();
} catch(err) {}</script>
</p>
</body>
</html>
```


Danke euch

Ich sehe z.B. "class="mussfeld" muss ich das noch irgendwo deklarieren, oder ist es bereits dem Browser klar was er machen soll?


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich sehe z.B. "class="mussfeld" muss ich das noch irgendwo deklarieren, oder ist es bereits dem Browser klar was er machen soll?


 Wenn schon, das wird der Begriff Englisch sein! Nein, sowas gibt es natürlich (vllt. noch) nicht.

Im Code sehe ich einige Elemente, die bereits als veraltet deklariert sind (z.B: font).



			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich das so nutzen (Änderung der Emailadresse ist klar)



Wird es richtig dargestellt? Oder wieso fragst du?


----------



## perle93 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, ich kann es soweit gut sehen, kann es nur noch nicht prüfen... und will ja auch nicht, das der eigentliche erstelle plötzlich Post hat^^ veraltete Elemente sind doch nicht schlecht, wenn sie funktionieren, oder können moderne Browser das nicht mehr erkennen? Mir ist egal ob es alt oder neu ist, es soll nur klappen....;-)


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

Dann kommentier doch diese JavaScript-Zeile aus:

```
window.location=the_link;
```

oder ändere die Emailadresse um zu deiner (oder zu einer nicht existierenden, sehr unwahrscheinlichen Emailadresse )

Die modernen Browser sind auf jeden Fall abwärtskompatibel, nur man sollte es einfach nicht mache.


> Mir ist egal ob es alt oder neu ist, es soll nur klappen....;-)


Das dachten so einige,....

*Was hat das überhaupt mit PHP zu tun?*

*EDIT2: Also bei mir funktioniert es nicht, es ist immer so eine Sache mit dem Copy & Paste*


----------



## perle93 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, schade das es so nicht geht... wäre ja so schön einfach... wie hast du es getestet?

Und wie meinst du das mit dem Javascript? Was soll ich da kommentieren?

Wieso kann man das nicht mit copy / paste machen? und ein Formular muss doch php sein, oder nicht? oh man,-)) ih habe wie immer keinen Plan..


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

Also, ich versuche es mal, das hier leicht zu erklären .

Zum Testen: Ich habe einfach den ganzen HTML-Code inklusive dem JS-Code kopiert, in eine Datei eingefügt, als "test.html" gespeichert und aufgerufen. Doch irgendwie funktioniert das nichts mit dem Absenden, wahrscheinlich ist der JS-Code falsch. *DESHALB NIE MEHR ALS 10 ZEILEN COPY&PASTE*


Ja, meistens wird zum Mail-Versenden PHP benutzt. In diesem Fall wird per JavaScript die URL geändert zu folgendem:

```
mailto:example@example.com&body=...
```

Dadurch leitet der Browser (zumindest die modernen) automatisch um zum Standard-Emailprogramm des Anwenders. Das heißt, es öffnet sich z.B. Microsoft Outlook mit einer neuen Email an die Adresse example@example.com mit dem Inhalt body usw. Der Anwender kann aber noch abbrechen.

Im Prinzip verschickst du keine Email, sondern definierst eine Vorlage für den Benutzer, die sich öffnet. Bei PHP, wird die Mail direkt verschickt. Hier wird "nur ein Trick" angewandt.

*Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du sie gerne stellen!*


----------



## perle93 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein anderes Formular mal mit php gemacht, das war schon der Horror, nun ist das hier nicht mal PHP... mmh,-( ... Was ist besser für den Nutzer? Mir ist es egal, am besten sollte das so klappen und aussehen wie dort angezeigt, Mit meinem ehemaligen PHP Formular konnte ich aber auch nichts versenden bis es wirklich hochgeladen war auf einem Server, kann es auch daran liegen?! Wieso nicht mehr als 10 Zeilen kopieren, verliert er Infos? Ich muss einfach ein Formular am Ende haben, das dem gezeigten ähnelt...

Bock auf extrem und starke Hilfestellung? Ich bin da echt nicht in meiner Welt mit dem Programmieren...machen muss ich es dennoch,-)


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist besser für den Nutzer?


Per PHP ist es für den Nutzer angenehmer. Du hast ja sowieso schon ein Textfeld ("bemerkungen").
Außerdem hat der Nutzer ein Problem, wenn er JS nicht aktiviert hat.



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso nicht mehr als 10 Zeilen kopieren, verliert er Infos?


 Einfach so, ab dann wird es nicht mehr überschaubar. Eigene Codezeilen weiß man sozusagen "auswendig". 



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Mit meinem ehemaligen PHP Formular konnte ich aber auch nichts versenden bis es wirklich hochgeladen war auf einem Server, kann es auch daran liegen?!


Ähhm, dein jetziges Formular basiert bzw. beinhaltet kein PHP! Lies nochmal meinen vorherigen Beitrag durch.
Das mit dem Server liegt daran, dass du z.B. auf deiner lokalen Festplatte keinen Mailserver hast (man kann aber einen installieren).



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Bock auf extrem und starke Hilfestellung? Ich bin da echt nicht in meiner Welt mit dem Programmieren...machen muss ich es dennoch,-)


Für einige ist es Leidenschaft, für andere Horror 


*ZUSAMMENFASSUNG: Ich würde dein altes Formular nutzen (das hast du doch wohl selber geschrieben, oder?). Ein paar Änderungen und du hast ein fertiges Formular.* 

Am besten zeigst du mal dein altes Formular.


----------



## perle93 (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, das alte Formular ist für meine Seite, ergo nicht dafür gedacht, müsste es dann extrem anpassen... mal sehen ob das klappt... ich poste es mal...,-o



```
<div class="weiss" style="position:absolute; top:304px; left: 75px; font-family: Eurostile; font-size: 14px; color: #FFF; font-weight: normal; width: 257px; height: 442px;">
      
<?php
 
        if ($_POST['Absenden'] == "Absenden") {
                mail("info@blabla.ch", "Formularanfrage "
				.$_POST['firma']." hat eine Anfrage gesendet.", 
				"Firma: ".$_POST['firma']."\r\n 
				Vorname: ".$_POST['vorname']."\r\n 
				radio: ".$_POST['radio']. "\r\n ", 
				"From: " . $_POST["vorname"] ." ".$_POST["nachname"]
				." <" . $_POST["email"] .">\r\n");
           
        } else {
                echo 
                                '<div style="position:absolute; top:0px; left: 0px;"><form action='.$_SERVER["PHP_SELF"].' method="post"
                >firma:<br><input name="firma" type="text" size="30" maxlength="40">
                <div style="position:absolute; top:40px; left: 0px;">vorname:<br><input name="vorname" type="text" size"30" maxlength="40"></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:80px; left: 0px;">nachname:<br><input name="nachname" type="text" size"30" maxlength="40"></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:120px; left: 0px;">email:<br><input name="email" type="text" size"30" maxlength="40"></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:160px; left: 0px;">telefon:<br><input name="telefon" type="text" size"30" maxlength="40"></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:200px; left: 0px;">anfrage:<br><textarea rows="5" name="anfrage" class="form"></textarea> </div>
                <div class="weiss" style="position:absolute; top:-48px; left: 3px; font-family: Eurostile; font-size: 14px; color: #ffffff;">cd</div>
                <div class="weiss" style="position:absolute; top:-48px; left: 27px; font-family: Eurostile; font-size: 14px; color: #ffffff;">offerte</div>
                <div class="weiss" style="position:absolute; top:-48px; left: 78px; font-family: Eurostile; font-size: 14px; color: #ffffff;">rückruf</div>
 
                <div style="position:absolute; top:-29px; left: -1px;"><label><input type="radio" name="radio" id="radio" value="cd"></label></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:-29px; left: 39px;"><label><input type="radio" name="radio" id="radio" value="offerte"></label></div>
                <div style="position:absolute; top:-29px; left: 88px;"><label><input type="radio" name="radio" id="radio" value="rueckruf"></label></div>
                <div class="weiss" style="position:absolute; top:350px; left: 0px; font-family: Eurostile; font-size: 14px; color: #ffffff;"><input type="submit" name ="Absenden" value="Absenden"></div>
				</form></div>';
 
        }
         
?>
 
</div>
```


Aber das ist noch nicht mal schön, wenn mir jemand was zusendet... irgendwie alles verschoben in der Mail die mich erreicht.


----------



## ComFreek (15. Juli 2010)

Ich guck mir mal den Code morgen an, dann kann ich dir auch Verbesserungsvorschläge geben


----------



## perle93 (16. Juli 2010)

sehr nett,-)) danke dir!


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

Also habe dein Formular ein bisschen geändert (habe es hochgeladen). Jetzt schickt das Formular die Daten an "email.php".
(Ich poste gleich mal ein Beispiel für "email.php").


----------



## perle93 (16. Juli 2010)

öhm, das sieht ja mal gut aus, aber wie kann ich es wo sehen? Oder verstehe ich dich gerade nicht? ^^


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe dich gerade nicht. 

Naja jetzt hast du die HTML-Datei (musst sie nur umbenennen). Und nun fehlt noch das PHP-Skript für die Mail.


----------



## perle93 (16. Juli 2010)

aber das ist doch ein normaler Text, oder nicht?


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

Naja, wie du es bezeichnen willst.

Es ist eine Textdatei mit HTML drinne. Die Endung ist aber ".txt", sonst hätte ich sie nicht hochladen können. Hier poste ich nochmal den gleichen Code:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
               "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
    <title></title>
    
    <style type="text/css">
    .pflichtfeld
    {
      color:
      #990000;
    }
    td
    {
      padding-top:1em;
    }
    </style>
    
  </head>
  <body>
    <h1>Online-Offerte Buchhaltung</h1>
    F&uuml;llen Sie unverbindlich das untenstehende Formular aus und Sie erhalten per Email ein individuelles Angebot gem&auml;&szlig; Ihren Angaben.
  
    <!-- Formular Anfang -->
    <form action="email.php" method="post">
    
    <table>
      <tr>
        <td>Rechtsform <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td>
         <select name="rechtsform" class="mussfeld" id="rechtsform"> 
           <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">Bitte w&auml;hlen</option> 
           <option value="Einzelfirma">Einzelfirma</option> 
           <option value="GmbH">GmbH</option> 
           <option value="AG">AG</option> 
           <option value="Verein">Verein</option> 
           <option value="STWEG ">STWEG </option> 
         </select>
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Anzahl Mitarbeiter <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td>
         <input type="text" name="anzahl_mitarbeiter" size="5">&nbsp;&nbsp;(inkl. Betriebsinhaber/in)
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Branche <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td>
         <input type="text" name="branche" size="50" maxlength="100">
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>
          MWST-Pflicht <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span>
        </td> 
        <td>
          <select name="pflicht"> 
            <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option> 
            <option value="nicht MWST-pflichtig">nicht MWST-pflichtig</option> 
            <option value="MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinnahmt (nach Zahlungseingang)">MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinnahmt (nach Zahlungseingang)</option> 
            <option value="MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinbart (nach Rechnungsstellung)">MWST-Abrechnung effektiv vereinbart (nach Rechnungsstellung)</option> 
            <option value="MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinnahmt">MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinnahmt</option> 
            <option value="MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinbart">MWST-Abrechnung Saldosteuersatz pauschal vereinbart</option> 
          </select>
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Beleganlieferung <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td> 
        <td>
          <br>
          <select name="beleganlieferung" class="mussfeld" id="beleganlieferung"> 
             <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option> 
             <option value="Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)">Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)</option> 
             <option value="Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren">Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren</option> 
             <option value="Lose Belege unsortiert ">Lose Belege unsortiert </option> 
             <option value="Anderes">Anderes; bitte genauer definieren</option> 
          </select>
          <br><br>
          Genauere Definition der Anlieferung:<br> 
          <textarea name="def_anlieferung" cols="60" rows="3" id="def_anlieferung"></textarea>
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Anzahl Belege / Buchungen pro Jahr <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td> 
        <td>
          <input name="anzahl_belege" type="text" class="mussfeld" id="branche2" size="5" maxlength="5"> 
          <br> 
          (ungef&auml;hre Anzahl Rechnungen an Kunden, Rechnungen von Lieferanten, Quittungen, Kreditkartenbelege etc. pro Jahr)
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr> 
        <td>Was m&ouml;chten Sie durch uns erstellt haben? <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td> 
        <td>
          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot1" value="checkbox">F&uuml;hrung der <strong>Finanzbuchhaltung</strong>
          <br><br>
          
          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot2" value="checkbox">Erstellung des <strong>Jahresabschluss</strong> mit <strong>Steuererkl&auml;rung</strong>
          <br><br>
          
          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot3" value="checkbox">Erstellung der MWST-Abrechnungen
          <br><br> 

          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot4" value="checkbox">F&uuml;hrung der Lohnbuchhaltung mit Erstellung der <strong>
          <br>monatlichen Lohnabrechnungen</strong><br><br>
          
          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot5" value="checkbox">Erstellung der <strong>Sozialversicherungsabrechnungen</strong> mit AHV etc.
          <br>und <strong>Lohnausweise</strong> Ende Jahr<br><br> 

          <input type="checkbox" name="Angebot7" value="checkbox"><strong>Anderes</strong>, bitte genauer definieren:
          <br>
          <textarea name="def_angebot" cols="60" rows="3" id="def_angebot"></textarea> 
        </td>
      </tr>
    </table>
    <h2>Ihre Angaben:</h2>
    
    <table>
      <tr>
        <td>Firmen oder Vereinsname <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td><input type="text" maxlength="100" name="firma"></td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Anrede <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td>
          <input type="radio" name="anrede" value="frau" checked>Frau<br>
          <input type="radio" name="anrede" value="mann">Mann
        </td>
      </tr>
      
      <tr>
        <td>Name <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
        <td>
          <input type="text" name="sender_name">
        </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>Vorname <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
         <td>
           <input type="text" name="vorname">
         </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>Stra&szlig;e und Nummer oder Postfach</td>
         <td>
           <input type="text" name="strasse">
         </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>Postleitzahl / Ort <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
         <td>
           <input type="text" name="ort">
       </tr>   
       
       <tr>
         <td>Telefon</td>
         <td>
           <input type="text" name="telefon">
         </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>Email <span class="pflichtfeld">*</span></td>
         <td>
           <input type="text" name="email">
         </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>Bemerkungen</td>
         <td>
           <textarea cols="60" rows="5" name="bemerkungen"></textarea>
         </td>
       </tr>
       
       <tr>
         <td>
           <input type="submit" value="Abschicken!">
         </td>
         <td>
           <input type="reset" value="Zur&uuml;cksetzen">
         </td>
       </tr>      
    </table>
    
    </form>
    <!-- Formular Ende -->
    
    <p>
      Ihre Adresse wird streng vertraulich behandelt und unter keinen Umst&auml;nden an Dritte weitergereicht!<br>
      <p>
        Falls Sie Probleme mit dem Formular haben, rufen Sie uns einfach an: <br> 
        Telefon-Nummer 043 443 15 77<br> 
        Oder senden Sie uns einen Fax an: Telefax-Nummer 043 443 15 78
      </p> 
    <p>
    
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## perle93 (16. Juli 2010)

nun habe ich es gecheckt,-)) nun brauche ich nur noch die Ausgangs php oder?Hey, wenn das so klappt, das wäre der Hammer Vielen Dank


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

Genau, nur noch eine PHP-Datei, die ggf. die Daten kontrolliert und die Mail versendet. Du könntest dich an deinem alten Projekt orientieren!


----------



## perle93 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey klasse, das spart mir sicher 5 Monate Arbeit,-)))) Ja, das alte ist auch mail... irgendwas. werde es dann ausprobieren, 

1000 Dank


----------



## ComFreek (16. Juli 2010)

Hat mir auch Spaß gemacht 

Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannst du dich ja melden.


----------



## perle93 (17. Juli 2010)

Werde ich sicherlich drauf zurück kommen ^^

Dank dir noch mal


----------



## perle93 (17. Juli 2010)

```
+<?php
/***************************************************\
 * PHP 4.1.0+ version of email script. For more
 * information on the mail() function for PHP, see
 * http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.mail.php
\***************************************************/


// First, set up some variables to serve you in
// getting an email.  This includes the email this is
// sent to (yours) and what the subject of this email
// should be.  It's a good idea to choose your own
// subject instead of allowing the user to.  This will
// help prevent spam filters from snatching this email
// out from under your nose when something unusual is put.

$sendTo = "ddd@hotmail.com";
$subject = "Bestellung";

// variables are sent to this PHP page through
// the POST method.  $_POST is a global associative array
// of variables passed through this method.  From that, we
// can get the values sent to this page from Flash and
// assign them to appropriate variables which can be used
// in the PHP mail() function.


// header information not including sendTo and Subject
// these all go in one variable.  First, include From:
$headers = "From: " . $_POST["name"] ." <" . $_POST["email"] .">\r\n";
// next include a replyto
$headers .= "Reply-To: " . $_POST["email"] . "\r\n";
// often email servers won't allow emails to be sent to
// domains other than their own.  The return path here will
// often lift that restriction so, for instance, you could send
// email to a hotmail account. (hosting provider settings may vary)
// technically bounced email is supposed to go to the return-path email
$headers .= "Return-path: " . $_POST["email"];

// now we can add the content of the message to a body variable
$message = $_POST["message"];


// once the variables have been defined, they can be included
// in the mail function call which will send you an email
mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);

?>
```

Ich komme echt nicht weiter, das ist der PHP Coe meiner alten Datei, wie schaffe ich das für den neuen anzupassen...?


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

Erstmal solltest du alle Daten validieren!! Das ist eine Sicherheitslücke!



			
				Dein neues Formular hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Füllen Sie unverbindlich das untenstehende Formular aus und Sie erhalten per Email ein individuelles Angebot gemäß Ihren Angaben.



Naja, du solltest irgendwie mit PHP ein Angebot suchen, dass am Besten auf die Angaben des Benutzers zutrifft. Hast du deine Angebote in einer MySQL-Datenbank, oder wie?


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Nein, kein MySQL, davon halte ich mich weit fern, es ist nur als Email zur Information der Kunden für die Dienstleisterin. Ich will nur ein Formular als Mail bekommen. Soll das Orange raus? Sicherheitslücke? Wieso?


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Meinst du so?


```
+<?php


$sendTo = "dddd@hotmail.com";
$subject = "Online Offerte";


$headers = "From: " . $_POST["name"] ." <" . $_POST["email"] .">\r\n";

$headers .= "Reply-To: " . $_POST["email"] . "\r\n";

$headers .= "Return-path: " . $_POST["email"];

$message = $_POST["message"];


mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);

?>
```


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

Nein, das sind nur Kommentare!!
Du sollst nicht einfach $_POST['...'] verwenden, da jemand ein Skript/Virus reinschreiben kann und dann eine falsche Email-Adresse angibt. 
Ich poste gleich mal ein Code.


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Ah ok, ich habe nämlich echt keinen Plan...,-(


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

(Zur Übersichtlichkeit ein Doppelpost)

```
<?php
foreach ($POST as $input)
{
  $input = htmlentities($input);
}

$ln = "\r\n"
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------";

$message = "Sehr geehrter ".$_POST['anrede']." ".$_POST['name'].",".$ln.$ln;

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$_POST['rechtsform'];

// ...

$message .= $hl;
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Mister X";



?>
```

Wobei $ln ein Zeilenumbruch bedeutet und $hl eine horinzontale Linie darstellt.

*Du musst die Sende-Angaben im HTML anpassen, also name, value!*


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Und wo steht nachher der "sehr geehrte Herr"? Wäre das Ding so einsetzbar für das Formular was du gemacht hast?


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Die erste erstellte Datei, also das Formular, ist das ein PHP oder HTM?

Du musst die Sende-Angaben im HTML anpassen, also name, value! und wo finde ich das genau? Ich bin echt ein Seppel in dieser Sache...


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

> mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);



Den Header, das SendTo, Subject hast du schon. Nur noch $message einsetzten, fertig!




```
<select name="beleganlieferung" class="mussfeld" id="beleganlieferung"> 
             <option value="bitte w&auml;hlen">bitte w&auml;hlen</option> 
             <option value="Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)">Sortiert (alle Rechnungen l&uuml;ckenlos hinter entsprechendem Bankbeleg chronologisch)</option> 
             <option value="Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren">Sortiert nach anderem Modell; bitte genauer definieren</option> 
             <option value="Lose Belege unsortiert ">Lose Belege unsortiert </option> 
             <option value="Anderes">Anderes; bitte genauer definieren</option> 
          </select>
```
Wenn das Formular abgesendet wird, dann wird der value-Wert  mitgesendet (Der Arrayschlüssel ist name, hier beleganlieferung), z.B.:

```
$_POST['beleganlieferung'] = "Lose Belege unsortiert";
```
Du kannst auch alle Werte mal ausgeben:

```
print_r($_POST);
```


----------



## queicherius (18. Juli 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> (Zur Übersichtlichkeit ein Doppelpost)
> 
> ```
> <?php
> ...



Ich möchte ja hier nicht reinreden, aber müsste der Code nicht so lauten:


```
<?php

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)
{
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);
}

$ln = "\r\n";
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------";

$message = "Sehr geehrter ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['name'].",".$ln.$ln;

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform'];

// ...

$message .= $hl;
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Mister X";



?>
```

Du änderst nämlich nichts an dem HTML in dem POST-Array...


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

@queicherius: Ja, das dachte ich mir auch schon. Ich war mir dabei nicht sicher, ob das klappt. Danke!


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

Also noch mal für mich als total Lusche in dieser Sache... ;-)

das von "queicherius" kommt in die Datei email.php, richtig?
Der Rest "comfreek" kommt irgendwo in das Formular, wobei ich das alles gerade nicht finde mit dem 
	
	
	



```
mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);
```
 Und das andere verstehe ich auch noch nicht ganz. Muss ich nicht irgendwo mal meine Emailadresse eingeben? Oder woher weiss das Formular wo es landen soll?


----------



## ComFreek (18. Juli 2010)

Habe mal einen ZIP-komprimierten Ordner hochgeladen. Bei mail.php musst du deine Angaben ersetzen.


----------



## perle93 (18. Juli 2010)

eben, aber da war bis jetzt nichts drin... oder war das andere nur ein Zusatz? Oh man oh man,-)) DAnke dir für den Ordner, werde gleich schauen gehen,-)


----------



## perle93 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich habe nun die Daten geändert und hochgeladen, aber es ging nicht mit dem Formular. Ich habe die Datei mal mitgesendet, vielleicht siehst du was?

Die Struktur des Servers ist so, das ich www habe und dort meine index.htm und styles.css ablege und die Ordner "Seiten", "Bilder" und "pdf". Ich habe die "email.php" einmal mit beim index.htm gehabt und einmal zu Seiten gepackt, beide male ohne Erfolg.

Woran liegt es?

Danke euch/ dir


----------



## ComFreek (19. Juli 2010)

Was klappt denn nicht?
Setzt mal bei "email.php" an die erste Zeile folgendes:

```
error_reporting(E_ALL);
```
Das sollte alle - falls vorhandenen - Fehler ausgeben.


----------



## perle93 (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich das Formular ausfülle und absende komme ich auf die "email.php", aber der Bildschirm ist weiss, nichts passiert mehr und eine Email bekomme ich auch nicht. Nun habe ich das eingesetzt, wenn ich es in die aller erste Zeile setze, also vor php und allem, dann habe ich direkt eine Fehlermeldung im Dreamweaver... habe es so gemacht und hochgeladen, den Text in der "Email.php" noch versetzt und hochgeladen, die "email.php"  mit dem FTP Client im System verschoben, aber immer das gleiche...

http://www.jbtreuhand.ch/seiten/treuhand.htm
und dann unter offerte.

Ich weiss nicht, oder geht es bei dir?


Danke dir erst mal


----------



## perle93 (21. Juli 2010)

verlasse mich bloss nicht, wir sind kurz vor dem Ziel,-))

Hast du den Knackpunkt gefunden?


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> verlasse mich bloss nicht, wir sind kurz vor dem Ziel,-))


Oh, nein  Das hier ist die längste Diskussion, an der ich alleine teilnehme...

Ich schau mir das nochmal an. Unterstützt dein Server überhaupt Emails?

Ändere mal den Code so ab:

```
$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers); 

if ($sent===false)
{
  echo "FEHLER!";
}
else
{
  echo "RICHTIG!";
}
```


----------



## perle93 (21. Juli 2010)

tut mir leid, das es nicht so klappt wie erhofft und das ich so anstrengend bin....

Werde es ändern und dann berichten, danke dir!


----------



## perle93 (21. Juli 2010)

Es kommt das "RICHTIG", aber es kommt noch keine Mail. Werde nun checken ob von der Madam das überhaupt vom Provider geht... arg.

Danke dir 1000 Mal

So, Ergebnis:

Skripting und Programmierung
PHP 5 wird unterstützt. Aber wieso kommt die Mail nicht an?



```
<?php
// email.php
error_reporting(E_ALL);  

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input) 
{ 
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input); 
} 

$ln = "\r\n"; 
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------"; 

$message = "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['name'].",".$ln.$ln; 

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl; 

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform']; 

// ... 

$message .= $hl; 
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Ihre Jannine Barmettler"; 




$sendTo = $inputArr['mail'];
$subject = "offerte.php"; 


$headers = "From: " . "offerte" ." <" . "info@adresse raus genommen.ch" .">\r\n"; 

$headers .= "Reply-To: " . "info@adresse raus genommen.ch" . "\r\n"; 
//$headers .= "Return-path: " . $inputArr['email']; 
  
 
$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers); 
 
if ($sent===false)
{
  echo "FEHLER!";
}
else
{
  echo "RICHTIG!";
}

?>
```

ist der Teil noch richtig?
	
	
	



```
sendTo = $inputArr['mail']; 
$subject = "offerte.php";  


$headers = "From: " . "offerte" ." <" . "info@adresse raus genommen.ch" .">\r\n";
```


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> tut mir leid, das es nicht so klappt wie erhofft und das ich so anstrengend bin....


Keineswegs, macht mir auch Spaß, wollte ich nur mal so am Rande sagen.




			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Skripting und Programmierung
> PHP 5 wird unterstützt.


mail(...) funktioniert nur, wenn der Server einen Mailserver hat, hat nichts direkt mit PHP zu tun!

Zum Test, kannst du mal eine einfachere Mail verschicken:

```
# Email anpassen!
mail("test@example.com", "Test", "Dies ist eine Email!");
```


----------



## perle93 (21. Juli 2010)

wo soll ich das denn reinpacken um zu testen... wie gesagt... ahnungsloser als ich es bin ist kaum einer^^



E-Mail
10 E-Mail-Konten (POP3, Weiterleitungen, automatische Antwort)
Virusfilter
Spamfilter
*WebMail*

Technik
1000 MB Speicherplatz
HomepageTool Basic (8 Seiten)
Eigenes Control Panel
Tägliche Backup aller Daten
Uptime 99.9%
Unlimitierter Datentransfer

Skripting und Programmierung
PHP 5


Ist es dabei?


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juli 2010)

Mach einfach eine neue Datei, z.B. "test_mail.php".
Wir wollen ja nur überprüfen, ob überhaupt eine Mail gesendet wird oder es an den Headern liegt.


----------



## perle93 (21. Juli 2010)

jawoll, es kommt an Aber mir wäre lieb, wenn man dann wieder auf die Offertenseite kommt, wenn man das Formular abgesendet hat, oder ich mache eine Seite wo steht, dass das Formular versendet wurde...


----------



## perle93 (22. Juli 2010)

Bekommt der Adressat dabei auch eine Email mit seinen Angaben? Falls ja, dann müsste ich ja eigentlich zwei Mails bekommen, wenn ich im Formular meine Email angebe und wenn ich meine Email im "emailtest.php" habe, oder? kommt allerdings nur eine Mail an.


----------



## ComFreek (22. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> jawoll, es kommt an Aber mir wäre lieb, wenn man dann wieder auf die Offertenseite kommt, wenn man das Formular abgesendet hat, oder ich mache eine Seite wo steht, dass das Formular versendet wurde...



Die Test-Email kommt also an. Der Fehler liegt dann an den Headern der anderen Mail.



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Bekommt der Adressat dabei auch eine Email mit seinen Angaben? Falls ja, dann müsste ich ja eigentlich zwei Mails bekommen, wenn ich im Formular meine Email angebe und wenn ich meine Email im "emailtest.php" habe, oder? kommt allerdings nur eine Mail an.



Ich verstehe gar nichts. Wir wollte ja nur sehen, ob der allgemeine Mailversand klappt.
Ändere mal den Code so ab:

```
<?php 
// email.php 
error_reporting(E_ALL);   

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)  
{  
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);  
}  

$ln = "\r\n";  
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------";  

$message = "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['name'].",".$ln.$ln;  

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;  

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform'];  

// ...  

$message .= $hl;  
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Ihre Jannine Barmettler";  




$sendTo = $inputArr['mail']; 
$subject = "offerte.php";  

//$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);  
$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  
  
if ($sent===false) 
{ 
  echo "FEHLER!"; 
} 
else 
{ 
  echo "RICHTIG!"; 
}
```

PS: Darf ich fragen, bei welchem Anbieter du bist, ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Server.


----------



## perle93 (23. Juli 2010)

Also was ich meinte ist, Ich will das Formular bekommen und der Kunde soll ggf. eine Kopie bekommen und die Seite soll zurückspringen auf eine Seite, die sich bedankt für das erstellen des Formulars., wo wieder die Menüleiste ist und das Logo. Ich werde es ausprobieren, lade gerade eine andere Seite hoch. Mein Anbieter ist Swisscom aus der Schweiz, denke der bringt dir nichts...,oder?

Danke dir


----------



## perle93 (23. Juli 2010)

Habe es geändert mit der php, es kommt wieder richtig im Fenster.


----------



## perle93 (24. Juli 2010)

Und wie geht es weiter?


----------



## ComFreek (24. Juli 2010)

Sorry, aber gestern ging hier gar nichts mehr und heute kam ich nicht mit der Suchfunktion (um dieses Thema zu finden) klar, bis ich darauf gekommen bin, dass du so oft bedankt hast, und somit auch mehrere Links im Kontrollzentrum auf dieses Thema verlinken.

Funktioniert mein oben genannter Code? Ich meine, kommt die Mail an?

PS: Dieses Design verwirrt mich sehr, wirkt irgendwie sehr dunkel.


----------



## perle93 (24. Juli 2010)

Also da ist ja keine Mail drin, deswegen kann ja nichts ankommen, oder sollte ich es hinzufügen? Ich verstehe einfach gar nichts von php...Kein Problem mit der Zeit, das geht schon, wichtig ist nur, das es klappt am ende ^^


----------



## ComFreek (25. Juli 2010)

Werde mal ein ZIP-Ordner hochladen...


----------



## perle93 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, er zeigt es "RICHTIG" an, aber ich habe ihm noch keine Emailadresse geben können, das stand nicht im mail.php Script drin und er springt auch noch nicht wieder zurück auf die Offertenseite.

Aber sonst klappt es ja erstmal...


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber sonst klappt es ja erstmal...


Heißt das, dass die Email ankommt?

Damit man wieder auf die Seite zurück kommt, kannst du folgendes schreiben:

```
<?php
  ...
  ...mail(...)...
  header("Location: offerte.html"); // URL ggf. anpassen
?>
```


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

Der Code sieht nun so aus, sicherlich falsch, weil es nicht klappt,-)... Aber ich weiss einfach nicht wie es aussehen muss... Kannst du das richtig hinschieben?

Danke dir 1000 Mal!



```
<?php  
// email.php  
error_reporting(E_ALL);    

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)   
{   
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);   
}   

$ln = "\r\n";   
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------";   

$message = "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['name'].",".$ln.$ln;   

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;   

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform'];   

// ...   

$message .= $hl;   
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Ihre Jannine Barmettler";   




$sendTo = $inputArr['mail'];  
$subject = "offerte.php";   


$headers = "From: " . "offerte" ." <" . "info@design.ch" .">\r\n"; 

$headers .= "Reply-To: " . "info@design.ch" . "\r\n";




//$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message, $headers);   
$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);   
   

  
  
header("Location: http://www.jbtreuhand.ch/seiten/offerte.php"); // URL ggf. anpassen

}
```


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2010)

Bitte drücke dich klarer aus, was funktioniert nicht?

1.) Kommen Fehler seitents PHP ("Fatal error:...", "Notice:...")?
2.) Kommt die Mail an?


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

Mit dem Code kommt keine Mail an und die Seite nach dem Absenden ist einfach weiss und mehr passiert nicht. Fehlermeldungen kommen soweit nicht, aber es funktioniert auch nicht. Habe ich denn den PHP richtig zusammengesetzt?


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2010)

Ok, das mit der weißen Seite ist nicht so schlimm. Irgendwie geht das schon.
mail(...) ist viel wichtiger!

So, am Besten, machst du jetzt eine neue Datei auf deiner Website namens mail_test.php und in sie schreibst du folgendes:

```
<?php
  error_reporting(E_ALL);
  mail("your@email.com", "Test", "Dies ist eine TestMail!"); // Mail anpassen
?>
```
Wenn dann die Mail nicht ankommt, dann musst dich mit deinem Anbieter in Verbindung setzten!


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

in der neuen Datei, soll da nur das bisschen rein oder noch mehr?

Tut mir echt Leid das es so schwer ist mit mir...


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

es kommt jetzt an mit dem neuen Code, in der Mail steht dann unter Betreff "Test" und in der Mail selber "Dies ist eine TestMail!", so wie im php. Und wie geht es weiter?

Ich habe nun nur den letzten Textblock von dir im PHP drinnen. Der Bildschirm ist noch weiterhin weiss, wenn ich es versende.


```
<?php
  error_reporting(E_ALL);
  mail("info@design.ch", "Test", "Dies ist eine TestMail!"); // Mail anpassen
?>
```


----------



## KGD92 (26. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Der Bildschirm ist noch weiterhin weiss, wenn ich es versende.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Da du keine Ausgabe machst wird auch nichts auf dem Bildschrim ankomme, ergo er bleibt weis  füg doch mal folgendes an dein Script an


```
echo '<span>Die Email wurde erfolgreich versendet!</span>';
```

Grüße Kai


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

also eigentlich soll es wieder auf die Seite springen mit dem leeren Formular, oder auf eine Seite, die ich mache wo man sich bedankt, aber die Menuleiste und das Logo wieder auftauchen. z.B. nenne ich sie danke.htm


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2010)

Bitte verwechsle diese Dateien nicht. *Wir* (Dafür ist unser Forum da )wollten nur überprüfen, ob überhaupt eine Mail gesendet wird.

Ich stelle gleich mal einen Code rein.

Ändere die _mail.php_ wie folgt ab:

```
<?php  
// email.php  
error_reporting(E_ALL);    

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)   
{   
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);   
}   

$ln = "\r\n";   
$hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------";   

$message = "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['name'].",".$ln.$ln;   

$message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;   

$message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform'];   

// ...   

$message .= $hl;   
$message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Ihre Jannine Barmettler";   




$sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];  
$subject = "offerte.php";   



echo "Empf&auml;nger: ".$inputArray['mail']."<br>";
echo "Betreff: ".$subject."<br>";
echo "Text:".$message."<br><hr>";


$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);   
   
if ($sent===false)  
{  
  echo "<span style=\"color:red\">DIE MAIL WURDE <b>NICHT</b> ABGESENDET!</span>";  
}  
else  
{  
  echo "<span style=\"color:green\">DIE MAIL WURDE ABGESENDET!</span>";  
}
?>
```
Ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass beim Alten Code ich auf die Variable $inputArr['mail'] zugegriffen habe, doch es müsste so heißen $inputArr*ay*['mail']!


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

Ok, die Mail wurde ja des öfteren schon "geliefert",-) Und auch diese wurde scheinbar gesendet, auch wenn ich nirgends meine Email rein getippt habe.

Auch wenn die Mail nun gesendet werden würde, mir ist nicht klar, wie ich nun das einstelle, das die richtige Seite wieder angezeigt wird, und das Formular in meinem Briefkasten kommt.


----------



## KGD92 (26. Juli 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenn die Mail nun gesendet werden würde, mir ist nicht klar, wie ich nun das einstelle, das die richtige Seite wieder angezeigt wird, und das Formular in meinem Briefkasten kommt.




```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="2;url=http://www.deineseite.de/page.htm">
```


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2010)

Ich würde das aber lieber mit header("Location: danke.html"); lösen.

*Wenn du jetzt eine existierende Mail-Adresse angibst, kommt die Mail dann an?
Man muss Probleme immer der Reihenfolge nach lösen, also zuerst die Mail, dann das mit der Weiterleitung zur Danke-Seite!*


----------



## perle93 (26. Juli 2010)

Wo muss die mail denn im php eingesetzt werden und wie sieht der Code aus?


----------



## ComFreek (27. Juli 2010)

Du hast doch ein Formular (offerte.html?), da ist doch auch ein Feld "Email", darin sollst du deine eigene Email reinschreiben, um zu sehen, ob eine Mail ankommt!

*EDIT: Ich habe jetzt einige kleine Fehler (Namen wie email und mail) gefunden und sie verbessert.
Habe sie in einem ZIP-Ordner hochgeladen!*


----------



## perle93 (27. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank erstmal, werde es mir heute anschauen, aber ich bin derzeit in Deutschland, also nicht zu Hause und deswegen denke ich erst in 2 Tagen was machen zu können...,-)

lg Perle


----------



## perle93 (2. August 2010)

So, da steht, Mail wurde abgesendet auf der Seite nach dem Formular absenden. Jedoch landete nichts im Postfach. Mir ist einfach nicht klar, wie und wo ich den Code mit der Mailadresse eingeben muss.


----------



## ComFreek (2. August 2010)

Hallo zurück 



			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist einfach nicht klar, wie und wo ich den Code mit der Mailadresse eingeben muss.


DU hast ein HTML-Formular, unter anderem ein Feld "mail". Darin schreibst du deine eigene vorhandene Emailadresse!

1.) Du gibst deine Mail-Adresse in das Email-Feld des Formulars ein
2.) Du drückst auf "Absenden"
3.) Das PHP-Skript sollte die Mail schicken (soweit Mail-Adresse vorhanden ist)

Falls dann immer noch nichts im Postfach ist, dann schreib mal folgendes ans Ende des Skriptes:

```
var_dump($inputArray);
```

*EDIT: Ich habe eine Anleitung hochgeladen *


----------



## perle93 (3. August 2010)

ich bekam doch die Mail, aber mit 2 Stunden Verspätung...,-) Das Formular soll ja an die Teruhänderin gesendet werden und nicht an denjenigen der das Feld Email ausfüllt. Deswegen muss doch im php Skript die Mail der Treuhänderin rein, oder?


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Dann musst du die Mail ändern.

Im Moment kann ich nicht mehr auf deinen Quelltext und so zugreifen, weil mein Computer kaputt ist (hier ist ein Thread). Ich schreibe gerade vom Notebook aus.

Sorry


----------



## perle93 (3. August 2010)

Die Mails kommen an, das funktioniert. Nun muss die Seite wieder auf das Formular springen nach dem Absenden und bei mir muss das Formular ankommen, dann haben wir es;-)



```
<?php   
// mail.php   
error_reporting(E_ALL);     

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)    
{    
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);    
}    

/* NACHRICHT ZUSAMMENBAUEN */

  $ln = "<br>";    
  $hl = "-----------------------------------------------------------------------".$ln;    
  
  $message = "Sehr geehrte(r) ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['nachname'].",".$ln.$ln;    
  
  $message .= "bei Ihrer Online-Offerte-Buchhaltung haben Sie folgende Angaben gemacht:".$ln.$hl;    
  
  $message .= "Rechtsform: ".$inputArray['rechtsform'].$ln.$hl;    

  // ...    
   
  $message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln."Ihre Jannine Barmettler";    

/* ENDE: NACHRICHT ZUSAMMENBAUEN */



/* MAILEN VORBEREITEN */

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];   
  $subject = "offerte.php";    


 mail("info@design.ch", "Test", "Dies ist eine TestMail!");
// evtl. $headers hinzufügen (aber erst wenn es "normal" klappt!)
/* ENDE: MAILEN VORBEREITEN */


$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!    

 

if ($sent===false)   
{   
  echo "<span style=\"color:red\">DIE MAIL WURDE <b>NICHT</b> ABGESENDET!</span>";   
}   
else   
{   
  echo "<span style=\"color:green\">DIE MAIL WURDE ABGESENDET!</span>";   
}  
?>
```


So sieht das nun erstmal aus und funktioniert...


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Damit du wieder auf die Formular bzw. Dankeseite kommst füge folgenden Code am Ende ein (du solltest die Zeilen mit "Die Mail wurde gesendet..." löschen):

```
header("Location: danke.html"); //evtl. anpassen
```


----------



## perle93 (3. August 2010)

Das klappt super, ich springe auf die Seite zurück und die Mails kommen auch an. Nun soll nur noch das Formular ankommen in der Mail, bis her kam nur "Dies ist eine Testmail".

Aber fortschritte sind ja nun merkbar,-)


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Ja das kann man noch ändern. Eventuell kann ich in 1, 2 Tagen etwas Code posten.


----------



## perle93 (3. August 2010)

Das wäre klasse, wenn das Formular ankommt, ansonsten bringt es nichts,-)) hehehe

Wäre toll, wenn ich diese Woche das noch hochladen kann.

lg Perle


----------



## ComFreek (3. August 2010)

Die Aussichten sind gut, dass ich morgen wieder den Computer benutzen kann.


----------



## perle93 (3. August 2010)

Das wäre klasse. ;-) Bin gespannt was es war.
Ich habe noch ein wenig an der mail.php gefummelt, wenn ich die Antwort bekomme mit "Sehr geehrte..." steht überall das <br> und ---------------- wie schaffen wir das ab? Mir reicht das eigentlich als Satz:

Sehr geehrte (r) Frau/Herr ... wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich, Mit freundlichen Grüssen, Ihre J. Barmettler.


Ist das auch möglich?


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

Es funktioniert wieder alles  
Ändere den Code wie folgt ab:

```
<?php    
  // mail.php    
  error_reporting(E_ALL);      

  foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)     
  {     
    $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);     
  }     

  $message .= "Sehr geehrte";
  if ($inputArray['anrede']=="Herr")  // Wenn Herr "geehrte" anpassen
    $message .= "r ";
  
  $message .= $inputArray['nachname'].",";
  $message .= "wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich.\r\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\r\nIhre J. Barmettler."

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];    
  $subject = "offerte.php";      

  $sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!     

  header("Location: danke.html");
?>
```
So müsste es funktionieren. (Die "\r\n" im Text bewirken einen Zeilenumbruch)


----------



## perle93 (4. August 2010)

Ich habe es nun geändert, aber es kommen keine Mails an und die Seite ist wieder weiss, obwohl ich ihm sagte er soll zurück auf offerte.html springen.

Und es dauert teilsweise 5 Std. bis eine Mail ankommt, ist das normal? Manche kommen direkt durch, andere kommen später als die letzte die ich versendet habe...Alles verrückt..,-)


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

Zeig mal deinen geänderten Code.



			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und es dauert teilsweise 5 Std. bis eine Mail ankommt, ist das normal? Manche kommen direkt durch, andere kommen später als die letzte die ich versendet habe...Alles verrückt..,-)


Da kann man nichts (groß) ändern. Es kommt vor allem auf den Mailserver und an auf den Empfängerserver. Eventuell kannst du auch Kontakt mit deinem Anbieter aufnehmen.


----------



## perle93 (4. August 2010)

```
<?php    
  // mail.php    
  error_reporting(E_ALL);      

  foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)     
  {     
    $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);     
  }     

  $message .= "Sehr geehrte";
  if ($inputArray['anrede']=="Herr")  // Wenn Herr "geehrte" anpassen
    $message .= "r ";
  
  $message .= $inputArray['nachname'].",";
  $message .= "wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich.\r\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\r\nIhre J. Barmettler."

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];    
  $subject = "Formular?";      

  mail("info@-design.ch", "Formularanfrage?!", "neue Testmail!"); 

  header("Location: offerte.html");
 
 $sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!     

 
?>
```


----------



## ComFreek (4. August 2010)

Wieso schickst du die Email, nachdem du auf die Seite "offerte.html" weitergeleitet hast? Das geht gar nicht.



			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und die Seite ist wieder weiss, obwohl ich ihm sagte er soll zurück auf offerte.html springen.


Eventuell kann das daran liegen, dass der Pfad relativ ist und nicht absolut:

```
header("Location: offerte.html"); // relativ

header("Location: http://yourwebsite.com/offerte.html"); // absolut
```


----------



## perle93 (4. August 2010)

Ich habe nu auf absolut umgestellt, mit der relativen ging es vorher (mit der alten php von gestern).


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2010)

Dann gleiche es doch mit der Version von gestern ab.

*Edit: Ich habe jetzt den Fehler gefunden. mail() sendet bereits Header an den Browser, sodass header("Location: ....html"); nicht mehr wirkt.*

Der neue Code:

```
<?php     
  // mail.php     
  error_reporting(E_ALL);       

  foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)      
  {      
    $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);      
  }      
  
  $message = "Sehr geehrte"; 
  if ($inputArray['anrede']=="Herr")  // Wenn Herr "geehrte" anpassen 
    $message .= "r "; 
   
  $message .= $inputArray['nachname'].","; 
  $message .= "wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich.\r\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\r\nIhre J. Barmettler."; 

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];     
  $subject = "Offerte";       

  $sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken! 
?>
```

Wie kommt man jetzt wieder zurück auf eine Danke-Seite?
Lösung: Du könntest deine eigene Website einbinden, per Anfrage an sie:

```
mail(...);

$str = file_get_contents("index.php?cmd=thankyou");
```

PS: Ich will nur anmerken, dass die Sicherheit sehr niedrig ist. Es gibt keinen Spamschutz oder Schutz vor Wiederholung der Mail. Im Prinzip ist es nur das Grundgerüst.


----------



## perle93 (5. August 2010)

Der neue geht auch nicht, nun habe ich diesen Code wieder reingepackt, da springt er auf die richtige Seite und die Mail kommt an. 

Die Mail mit dem Formular kommt nicht an bei der Trauhänderin.

Vielen Dank!

```
<?php    
// mail.php    
error_reporting(E_ALL);      

foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)     
{     
  $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);     
}     

/* NACHRICHT ZUSAMMENBAUEN */ 

  $ln = "<br>";     
  $hl = ":".$ln;     
   
  $message = "Sehr geehrte(r) ".$inputArray['anrede']." ".$inputArray['nachname'].",".$ln.$ln;     
   
  $message .= "Ihre Anfrage ist bei uns eingegangen und wird schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.".$ln.$hl;     
   
 

  // ...     
    
  $message .= "Mit freundlichen Grüßen".$ln." Ihre Jannine Barmettler";     

/* ENDE: NACHRICHT ZUSAMMENBAUEN */ 



/* MAILEN VORBEREITEN */ 

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];    
  $subject = "Formularanfrage JB Treuhand";     


 mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "neue Testmail!"); 
// evtl. $headers hinzufügen (aber erst wenn es "normal" klappt!) 
/* ENDE: MAILEN VORBEREITEN */ 


$sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!     

    header("Location: offerte.html"); //evtl. anpassen

if ($sent===false)    
{    
  echo "<span style=\"color:red\">DIE MAIL WURDE <b>NICHT</b> ABGESENDET!</span>";    
}    
else    
{    
  echo "<span style=\"color:green\">DIE MAIL WURDE ABGESENDET!</span>";    
}   
?>
```


----------



## ComFreek (5. August 2010)

Meinst du mit der "Treuhänderin" folgendes:?

```
mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "neue Testmail!");
```

Ich habe mal den Code aufgeräumt:

```
<?php    
// mail.php
  error_reporting(E_ALL);      

  foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)     
  {     
    $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);     
  }
     
  $message = "Sehr geehrte"; 
  if ($inputArray['anrede']=="Herr")  // Wenn Herr "geehrte" anpassen 
    $message .= "r "; 
   
  $message .= $inputArray['nachname'].","; 
  $message .= "wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich.\r\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\r\nIhre J. Barmettler."; 

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];    
  $subject = "Formularanfrage JB Treuhand";     

  mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "neue Testmail!"); 


  $sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!     

  if ($sent===true)
      header("Location: offerte.html");
  else
    exit("Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten! Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Webmaster!");
```


----------



## perle93 (5. August 2010)

Ja, das meine ich mit der Mail an die Treuhänderin...


```
mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "neue Testmail!");
```
Das andere Funktioniert, der vorgegebene Text kommt in beiden Mails an, nun nur noch das Formular an die Mail hängen..., oder?


----------



## ComFreek (6. August 2010)

Achso meinst du das. Der Kunde bekommt eine Mail mit einem Bestätigungstext und du bekommst die Formulardaten.

Du müsstest dann so etwas schreiben:

```
$messageForChef .= "Anrede:  ".$inputArray['anrede']."\r\n";  // Mir fiel kein besserer Name ein ;)
$messageForChef .= "Vorname: ".$inputArray['vorname']."\r\n";
$messageForChef .= "Nachname: ".$inputArray['nachname']."\r\n";
```

Oder du machst ein var_export des Arrays:

```
$messageForChef .= var_export($inputArray, true);
```


----------



## perle93 (6. August 2010)

So scheint es falsch, weil nichts mehr ankommt an Mails und die Seite nicht wieder auf offerte.html springt.


```
<?php    
// mail.php
  error_reporting(E_ALL);      

  foreach ($_POST as $key=>$input)     
  {     
    $inputArray[$key] = htmlentities($input);     
  }
     
  $message = "Sehr geehrte"; 
  if ($inputArray['anrede']=="Herr")  // Wenn Herr "geehrte" anpassen 
    $message .= "r "; 
   
  $message .= $inputArray['nachname'].","; 
  $message .= "wir haben Ihre Anfrage erhalten und bearbeiten diese schnellst möglich.\r\nMit freundlichen Grüssen\r\nIhre J. Barmettler."; 

  $sendTo = $inputArray['mail'];    
  $subject = "Formularanfrage JB Treuhand";     

  mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "
	   $messageForChef .= "Anrede:  ".$inputArray['anrede']."\r\n"; 
$messageForChef .= "Vorname: ".$inputArray['vorname']."\r\n";
$messageForChef .= "Nachname: ".$inputArray['nachname']."\r\n";  !"); 


  $sent = mail($sendTo, $subject, $message);  // Mail verschicken!     

  if ($sent===true)
      header("Location: offerte.html");
  else
    exit("Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten! Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Webmaster!");  
?>
```


----------



## ComFreek (6. August 2010)

Das ist ja ganz klar! Wieso machst du String-Operationen innerhalb eines Strings?

```
mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", "
       $messageForChef .= "Anrede:  ".$inputArray['anrede']."rn"; 
$messageForChef .= "Vorname: ".$inputArray['vorname']."rn";
$messageForChef .= "Nachname: ".$inputArray['nachname']."rn";  !");
```
So ist es richtig:

```
$messageForChef = "Anrede:  ".$inputArray['anrede']."\r\n"; 
$messageForChef .= "Vorname: ".$inputArray['vorname']."\r\n";
$messageForChef .= "Nachname: ".$inputArray['nachname']."\r\n";;

mail("info@design.ch", "Formularanfrage", $messageForChef);

// oder via var_export

mail("info@design.ch", "Formulanfrage", var_export($inputArra y, true));
```


----------



## perle93 (6. August 2010)

ah, ok dann werde ich das mal versuchen, danke dir,-)))


----------



## perle93 (7. August 2010)

So, habe es gemacht, wie du sagtest, die erste Variante klappte nicht, die zweite aber schon.
Der Text ist nicht schön formatiert in der Mail (Rechtsform, Name, Nachname,...) aber ich bin zufrieden. Ich danke dir so sehr******

Ich halte dich nicht ab, wenn du es noch formatieren willst, aber das muss nicht sein denke ich. Mal schauen was die Treuhänderin dazu sagt...


----------



## ComFreek (7. August 2010)

perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich halte dich nicht ab, wenn du es noch formatieren willst, aber das muss nicht sein denke ich.


Ich würde sagen, das kannst du auch selber machen. Vielleicht brauchst du ja ein Ansatz:

```
$messageForChef .= "Vorname: ".$inputArray['vorname']."\r\n";  // \r\n ist ein Zeilenumbruch
$messageForChef .= "Nachname: ".$inputArray['nachname']."\r\n";
```



			
				perle93 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal schauen was die Treuhänderin dazu sagt...


Wenn es Probleme mit dem Design gibt, kannst du dich ja nochmal melden


----------



## perle93 (7. August 2010)

Ja, ich habe mir auch gedacht es noch mal so umzuschreiben, aber erst, wenn Sie sich meldet und sagt, das es nicht gut ist. -) Man muss sich ja nicht Arbeit machen, wo keine ist,-))

Danke dir noch 1000000Mal


----------

